

An Indian Entrepreneur visits New York: "I was born in the wrong country" - vidyesh
http://thenextweb.com/in/2011/05/13/an-indian-entrepreneur-visits-new-york-i-was-born-in-the-wrong-country/?awesm=tnw.to_18Gbt&utm_content=api&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to

======
RealGeek
I see a lot of entrepreneurs in India whining about lack of funding. Fact is,
you won't have much trouble raising capital if you have a great product and
business model.

Indian VCs and Angels are not investing in cool weekend apps, but they are
keen to fund fast growing startups. Even better,you won't even require funding
in India if you have a business model.

Bootstrapping is easier in India, you don't need $110,000 to hire a team of 5.
Salary of developers in India usually less than $500 per month, you can hire
rockstart developers for $1000 to $1500. So, running a team of 5 would cost
around $4,000 per month. Comparatively, the same team size would set you back
at least $40,000 per month in New York or Silicon Valley.

I know a lot of bootstrapped startups in India, with profits of over a million
dollars. They are literally being chased by VCs, but they don't need
investment. The problem with investment scenario in India is, the valuations
are much lower compared to Valley.

India does not lacks investors, it lacks an ecosystem. The most challenging
part is building a rockstar team.

Wingify / VWO does not have any presence in US. They are based out of New
Delhi. At a recent HN Delhi Meetup, paraschopra said that being in India is
the biggest advantage they have over competitors.

~~~
raghava
>> Salary of developers in India usually less than $500 per month

For $500, you won't get decent enough developers.

>> you can hire rockstart developers for $1000 to $1500.

Most of the 'rockstar' developers wouldn't want to risk it in a startup (which
could fold out anyday) when they already are making > $1500 a month in that
BigCo Inc. Unless equity is put on table for grabs, it's a pretty sad deal
actually.

>> India does not lacks investors, it lacks an ecosystem.

Well, aren't investors a major part of the ecosystem? This would be more like
the classic railroad paradox. IMHO, only after India sees good number of
credible startups with popular products will VCs ever bother to look at India.

~~~
Sparklin
For $500, you won't get decent enough developers. >> Let's say it is $1000 for
decent developers, would you not agree that it's way less than the ones in NY
or SV?

Most of the 'rockstar' developers wouldn't want to risk it in a startup (which
could fold out anyday) when they already are making > $1500 a month in that
BigCo Inc. Unless equity is put on table for grabs, it's a pretty sad deal
actually. >> Sorry to add this, but same is the situation in the valley as
well. It's but natural!

Well, aren't investors a major part of the ecosystem? This would be more like
the classic railroad paradox. IMHO, only after India sees good number of
credible startups with popular products will VCs ever bother to look at India.
Of course VCs are a good part of the ecosystem but given that India opened a
tad too late, VCs might take time to pitch in as much as their western
counterparts. Should we not create an ecosystem in the meantime and make as
many startups work as possible, with no, low and limited VC funding?

~~~
abbasmehdi
$1,500 there feels like $150,000 here. It's like people from Japan who come
here and say "US is so cheap, a high end meal is just $50 or max $100, I can
eat facy 5 times a week!" I tell them that would change once you start earning
in US dollars, thats when the equation will adjust itself and you will realize
output is a function of input.

------
braindead_in
I guess we have to make the most of the resources that are available to us;
ecosystem or no ecosystem. We are ages behind what the valley or some other
places may offer and to expect it to happen by itself is naive at best. We are
part of the ecosystem and we have to build it to a level where it counts.

~~~
dimmuborgir
Couldn't upvote you more. If people cared about ecosystem so much during
industrial revolution then UK would be the only industrialised country in the
world today.

This whole web startup thing is still so new. As Gary Vaynerchuk said _"The
internet is still 15 years old. The fucking thing hasn't even had sex yet."_
Who knows what will be the Mecca of internet startups some 10-15 years down
the road.

------
dimmuborgir
TL;DR

I was born in the wrong country because my country doesn't have:

a. VCs / angels

b. Right kind of people (whatever that meant)

~~~
vijayanands
And then there is the New Yorker Who is moving to the Valley Claiming:

1\. Cant raise capital 2\. Cant find talent

[http://www.businessinsider.com/face-it-nyc-is-not-the-
best-p...](http://www.businessinsider.com/face-it-nyc-is-not-the-best-place-
for-a-startup-2010-2)

------
joshklein
I was in the audience at that NYTM demo Aditya mentions as a highlight. He was
funny and memorable, drawing laughs and applause out of the audience; a great
presenter. I had fun watching.

But NYTM is emphatically about having fun with technology, not showing off
great startup ideas. Business questions literally get booed, so they aren't
asked. I'm glad Aditya attended other events, met other people, and came away
with an understanding of the sense of the "noise". There IS real momentum
around the NY tech startup scene... and plenty of "just talk" to go along with
it.

------
dr_
Being in Northern CA, or possibly NY, may help, but hopefully it's not
something any company would use as an excuse for not being successful. As an
example, here's a story working its way up on techmeme, about an entrepreneur
in China making iPhone apps:

[http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/201...](http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2015040094_appleapps13.html)

A good idea and great execution will work anywhere in the world. I wish Radbox
well, hope they can pull it off in India.

------
Vmabuza
Why Bother with what people in NY are doing. You think Chineese startups are
craving to be NY or they do their own thing in a market they know best. I can
bet if you moved to NY you'll regret your decision.

You should be thankful that India is not like the US where everyone and their
grandmother wants to want to make ''apps''.Atleast in India you have breathing
space to perfect your craft and product without much competition.

~~~
radicaldreamer
It's the competition that helps you up your game. It is much easier building
something amazing if you can hang out with other people also building amazing
things- breathing space is not necessarily a good thing when you're a startup.

The anecdotal things you learn over coffee or lunch can turn out to be
invaluable down the road.

~~~
Vmabuza
How will competition comeabout if no one sets the trends in india and inspire
more people to keep it homegrown instead of seeking the ''American Dream'' If
you cant make it where there is no competition youll neva make it where there
is.

~~~
radicaldreamer
I'm not sure this is such a problem for tech startups. The history of internet
startups has shown that, so far, the same general ideas work in many different
markets and adapt for each.

------
sudonim
For context, you can check out his demo of Radbox at New York Tech Meetup in
March:
[http://www.livestream.com/nytechmeetup/video?clipId=pla_4957...](http://www.livestream.com/nytechmeetup/video?clipId=pla_4957b45e-6ee4-420d-8cc7-876b64a5a28b)

Aditya seems like really amicable guy and I wish him the best of luck.

------
bo_Olean
“If I had Rs. 50 Lakh today, I would’ve spent it on a team – hire great
developers, designers and even a community manager – be a team of 4-5″

It's always team that matters not the place, be it NYC or India.

~~~
vidyesh
Location does matter, every startup needs the proper shoutout and exposure to
make it successful. Having like minded people around who guide you throughout
helps alot.

~~~
bo_Olean
Yes,

 _Having like minded people around who guide you throughout helps a lot._

That's what a team is.

~~~
wccrawford
I think he's meaning more than just a team. If the community around you is
like-minded and supportive, it's even better than just having a team... And it
gives you somewhere to hire or expand that team from.

~~~
jmspring
Another approach would be to understand the ecosystem you are in and work to
improve it. The US has many things that cater to entrepreneurship, but that
should not preclude people from attempting their desires within their
community.

------
vijayanands
Indian Entrepreneur claims NY is better. New Yorkers are moving to the Valley
cause things are better. Signs of an entrepreneur who cant spot an opportunity
around and execute.

Zoho sits out of a city in India named Chennai (Not bangalore) and takes on
Google. They make it happen as well. Some folks will always crib, even if life
was handed to them on a platter.

------
vijayanands
The Other side of the Story

Floods of Indian Origin Entrepreneurs moving out of the US. Perhaps its all
well balanced, someone ask the Startup Visa guys to chillax! :)

[http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-05-10-tech-talents-
le...](http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-05-10-tech-talents-leave-
silicon-valley_n.htm)

